# Aliss' 6 week challenge journal



## aliss

Today is 34 weeks and I am challenging myself to remain active and healthy for the last 6 weeks of my pregnancy. This will be my last pregnancy journal (until #2 comes along!) before I begin my post-partum journal.

About me: 26, 5'5, currently 154lbs (123lbs pre-pregnancy), long-time weightlifter and recent (2 years) bodybuilder. 

For now, my only goals:

Stay on track with nutrition
Keep active

That's all for the last 6 weeks! It's all you need at this stage of pregnancy. I've been gaining 1lb per week steadily for the past month and plan to continue the same.

So here we go...

*April 21, 2010*
Breakfast:
1 cup 2% milk, breakfast burrito: one sundried tomato wrap, ¼ cup salsa, .5 oz cheese, 1 egg, ¼ cup egg whites
Snack: ½ cup 1% cottage cheese, 20g nuts
Snack: ½ cup Greek yogurt, 1 scoop chocolate protein powder
Lunch: 1 cup brown rice, 2 cups steamed kale, 1 cup tofu cubes, soy & hot sauce, 1 cup 2% milk
Snack: 1 cup strawberries, 1 slice whole wheat toast, 1 tbsp peanut butter
Dinner: ½ medium yam, ½ lb extra lean ground beef, ½ cup broccoli, ¼ cup carrots, some pam, Crystal light with lemon
Snack: ½ cup Greek yogurt, 1 scoop chocolate protein powder

Workout: 
90 minutes walking (with my dog, leisure pace)
30 minutes upper body
- Push ups 2x10
- Shoulder press 10lbsx10, 15lbx8,20lbx6,30lbx5
- Barbell row 20lbx10,30lbx8,46.2lbx5 (Oly bar + technique plates)
- Dips 3x5
- Pelvic tilts 2x10

Nutrition was very good today. Workout was good too - tomorrow is complete rest (dog in puppy care). Workout was good, I cannot challenge myself anymore now that I am almost 9 months pregnant, so this will be enough to maintain until I'm ready to return to my real workout program.

Good luck with your fitness and nutrition ladies.


----------



## aliss

*April 22, 2010*

Breakfast: 1 cup 2% milk, ½ cup oats, 1 scoop vanilla protein powder, 1 tsp flax oil, ½ cup egg whites, 1 egg, 1 cup coffee with half-fat cream (1 tbsp) and 1 tsp raw sugar
Snack: ½ cup 1% cottage cheese, 20g nuts, water bottle with lemon slice
Snack: baby carrots with ¼ cup yogurt ranch dip
Lunch: 1 cup brown rice, 2 cups steamed kale, 1 cup tofu cubes, soy & hot sauce, 1 cup 2% milk
Snack: 1 cup strawberries, 1 slice whole wheat toast, 1 tbsp peanut butter
Dinner: 5 large shrimp, 1 cup brown rice, 1 cup broccoli
Snack: ½ cup Greek yogurt, 1 scoop chocolate protein powder


----------



## aliss

*Recipe of the Week - Kale Chips*

Don't be scared. I promise they are great, the next best thing to salt and vinegar chips. Kale is very rich with nutrients.

This isn't my site, but it has great pictures for the recipe:

https://kalynskitchen.blogspot.com/2010/03/recipe-for-roasted-kale-chips-with-sea.html


----------



## aliss

*April 23, 2010*

Breakfast:
1 cup 2% milk, breakfast burrito: one sundried tomato wrap, ¼ cup salsa, .5 oz cheese, 1 egg, ¼ cup egg whites, 1 green tea
Snack: ½ cup 1% cottage cheese, 20g nuts
Lunch: 1 cup brown rice, 2 cups steamed kale, 1 cup tofu cubes, soy & hot sauce, 1 12oz non-fat decaf latte
Snack: ½ cup Greek yogurt, 1 scoop chocolate protein powder
Snack: 1 cup strawberries, 1 slice whole wheat toast, 1 tbsp peanut butter
Dinner: ? {Tonight I'm working until 7pm and Friday is our "treat night", so I think I'll pick up deli sandwiches on the way home from work}

Workout: 
60 minutes walking
30 minutes lower body weights
- Squats 3x5 (Olympic bar, 46.2lbs)
- Lunges 3x8 (20lbs)
- Good Mornings 3x10
- Calf Raises 3x10
- Pelvic tilts 2x10


----------



## aliss

Good afternoon ladies. I ended up going to a Greek restaurant last night (we go out for dinner once per week), so here was my dinner:

Dinner: Greek- 1 Caesar salad, 4 pieces ribs, ¼ pita, ½ cup rice with tzaziki, 1 cup lasagne

I had a lot leftover to incorporate into today's meal plan.

*April 24, 2010*

April 24, 2010
Breakfast:
1 cup leftover lasagne from Greek, 1 large coffee, 1 tsp raw sugar, 1 tbsp half-fat cream
Snack: 1/3 cup 1% cottage cheese, 30g nuts
Lunch: 1 small potato, 1 cup rice (leftover from Greek), 1/3 cup carrot/green bean, 1 chicken breast
Snack: medium banana, 1 slice whole wheat toast, 1 tbsp peanut butter
Dinner: 1 plain grilled salmon fillet, 1 cup brown rice, 1 cup steamed broccoli

Workout
90 minutes walking (with dog)


----------



## aliss

I've seen a lot of posts recently about how to get a flat stomach. Here's a guide (with images) to show various exercises to target the abdominal muscle(s), from all "3 angles", so to speak.

*However, be warned: abs are made in the kitchen and while abdominal exercises will build muscle in that area, your body fat must be low enough to show it. So eat a proper diet, proper calories for your body (none of this starvation calories that seems to be popular, it only leads to rebounding, muscle loss, or even eating disordered behaviour), and of course, time and dedication. This process should take months at a minimum.*

https://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=109102971


----------



## aliss

Good afternoon ladies,

It's not even 8am here in western Canada, but I've had a busy day already! I've got grocery shopping to do so I can't plan my meals ahead today, however I've already worked out and had my breakfast. Dinner is going to be nice tonight too. I'll (of course) be eating quite a bit more than this by the end of the day. I'm a bit tired because LO is now 35 weeks along and is keeping me up all night. I can't believe I'm going to meet my son in 5 weeks!

April 25, 2010
Pre-workout: 1 cup coffee with half-fat cream (1 tbsp) and 1 tsp raw sugar, 1 medium banana
Breakfast: (Burrito) one sundried tomato wrap, ¼ cup salsa, 1 oz low-fat cheese, 1 egg, 1/3 cup egg whites, 1 cup 2% milk
Snack 1: ?
Lunch: ?
Snack 2?
Dinner: Bison burger (1/4lb ground bison, 1 whole wheat hamburger bun, lettuce, 1 oz low-fat cheese, ketchup, 1 tsp olive oil mayo)  2 burgers

Workout: 
90 minutes walking (with dog, leisure pace)
30 minutes upper body
- Push ups 2x10
- Shoulder press 10lbsx10, 15lbx8,20lbx6,30lbx5
- Barbell row 20lbx10,30lbx8,46.2lbx5 (Oly bar + technique plates)
- Dips 3x5
- Pelvic tilts 2x10

*Today's Inspirational Photo: Nicole Wilkins Lee*
(aka Miss Olympia)
 



Attached Files:







6212.jpg
File size: 121.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## aliss

Updated food log for today...

April 25, 2010
Pre-workout: 1 cup coffee with half-fat cream (1 tbsp) and 1 tsp raw sugar, 1 medium banana
Breakfast: (Burrito) one sundried tomato wrap, ¼ cup salsa, 1 oz low-fat cheese, 1 egg, 1/3 cup egg whites, 1 cup 2% milk
Snack 1: ½ cup 1% cottage cheese, 20g mixed nuts
Lunch: 1 cup brown rice, 2 cups steamed kale, 1 cup tofu cubes, soy & hot sauce, 2% 1 cup milk
Snack 2: ½ cup Greek yogurt, 1 scoop protein powder
Dinner: Bison burger (1/4lb ground bison, 1 whole wheat hamburger bun, lettuce, 1 oz low-fat cheese, ketchup, 1 tsp olive oil mayo) &#8211; 2 burgers with a Raspberry Ice crystal light drink while OH has a 6 pack of beer! (I eat for 2, he drinks for 2)


----------



## toby2

aliss it sounds like you are doing amazing in the last weeks of your pregnacy-I am in awe of your motivation!I hope you dont mind but i wondered if i could ask your advice on some fitness stuff as you really seem to know what you are talking about?
I am currently v overweight but have lost 12lb in the last month, am taking it v steady as am still feeding l/o so am having 2000-2500 cals a day as worked out with my dr, i have been doing a good 40mins walk most day but really want to start running-do you reckon a program like this is sensible to follow?https://running.about.com/od/getstartedwithrunning/ht/getstarted.htm
thanks if you are able to help,no worries if not


----------



## aliss

toby2 said:


> aliss it sounds like you are doing amazing in the last weeks of your pregnacy-I am in awe of your motivation!I hope you dont mind but i wondered if i could ask your advice on some fitness stuff as you really seem to know what you are talking about?
> I am currently v overweight but have lost 12lb in the last month, am taking it v steady as am still feeding l/o so am having 2000-2500 cals a day as worked out with my dr, i have been doing a good 40mins walk most day but really want to start running-do you reckon a program like this is sensible to follow?https://running.about.com/od/getstartedwithrunning/ht/getstarted.htm
> thanks if you are able to help,no worries if not

Hi toby2,

2000-2500 calories while breastfeeding is fantastic. I had a suspicion that you were eating somewhere around that amount because of your binge-free month. I've been a weight lifter for many years, and the consistent binging is almost always caused by not eating enough. At 2000-2500 calories, you are at a good level for maintenance (breastfeeding allows for the fat loss, creating a proper deficit). Good job!!! I am currently on approximately 2,400 myself. The key to running is to start out slowly, so the program you have posted is great.

Once upon a time, I could not run a mile in 20 minutes, but with slow practice, I was able to do a mile within 7 minutes. Time, patience, and dedication. Another popular program is "Couch to 5K", very popular and successful. Here's the link:

https://www.coolrunning.com/engine/2/2_3/181.shtml

The nice thing about couch to 5k is that it is very detailed and if you are someone who likes to plan (which I gathered from your other posts), it's very beneficial. 

Good luck and let me know how your running progresses! :flower:


----------



## toby2

thanks for that,really appreciate it-will let you know how i go-ordered some trainers and a sports bra last night,that should help for a start!!!


----------

